# Yamaha YPA-1000



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I have listed my Yamaha YPA-1000. It is in very nice condition and has been fully tested. It's a lot louder than I remember them being when new...yeah, I'm _that_ old. 
Anyway, have a look at it and if you are really interested, I have a small amount of wiggle room on the price. So, contact me here and we can talk. Basically just looking to get what I have in it.

Old School Yamaha YPA 1000 Car Audio Sound Quality Amplifier Sq Very Nice Loud | eBay

Any Yamaha collectors, this would be a nice one to add to your collection.


----------

